
Ask HN: How to keep track of all my email subscriptions? - Im_a_throw_away
Hi HN,<p>I&#x27;m subscribed to a dozen of blogs, and they send me on average one email per week each. I love reading this content, but it&#x27;s starting to clutter my inbox.<p>Do you know any app&#x2F;website that let you manage all of these subscriptions? Being able to see these emails without actually getting into my inbox would be awesome.<p>Thanks!
======
mtmail
If it's blogs, then they will have RSS or Atom (XML) feeds and you can
subscribe via [https://feedly.com/](https://feedly.com/) or
[http://www.feedreader.com/](http://www.feedreader.com/).

